# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Make money with the Pegasus Touch!

## ewhealy

Hi everyone my name is Eric, Im a Pegasus Kickstarter backer and Im excited about getting it. I'm the founder of Micron 3D Printing. Were  a new service that allows anyone with an SLA printer such as the Form 1  or Pegasus Touch to put their printer to work and make money! We are  putting together a network of these printers to provide a quicker SLA  service to real product development companies. If you would like to put  your printer to work, register on our site. Its totally free and there  are no obligations. We send you jobs, you decide if you want to take it.  If you do, you print and ship to the customer, then we pay you. Its  that simple. Even if you don't have your Pegasus yet, you can still sign up. Check us out at:

http://www.micron3dprinting.com

Were  just getting going and our site is in Beta still. So please let us know  what we are doing right, wrong or if you have any questions. 

Thanks and happy printing,
Eric Healy

----------


## patmat

Is this still live? I submitted a job, and nada... not a single response.

----------

